# Do most people with a high tech setup use an airstone ?



## tubamanandy (3 Apr 2016)

For people running a high-energy setup and fish - do most of you use an airstone when the lights are off ?

If so, when and for how long ?


----------



## parotet (3 Apr 2016)

Hi all,

I do, but just when I'm traveling and I cannot rise my lily pipes for night aeration. If I do not use them all the time it is because my air pumps have always been a bit noisy for my taste

Jordi


----------



## Andy Thurston (4 Apr 2016)

no airstone in my high tech or skimmer.


----------



## Aqua360 (4 Apr 2016)

I use a sponge filter, 24/7; in conjunction with circulation pumps. I feel this really benefits my fish, admittedly I do have to run more bubbles per second co2 during the day but I am content to do it


----------



## Wisey (4 Apr 2016)

When I had a spraybar and some surface ripple I did not use an airstone, but since switching to a violet style outflow which gives zero surface movement I have added an airstone on a timer. It switches on at lights off and runs through to 10:00. CO2 comes back on at 15:00.


----------



## AndyMcD (4 Apr 2016)

I've added an airstone to run on a timer overnight, for about 8 hours.

From what other's have said, I agree it's a good way to keep O2 in the system when the plants are not photosynthesising, to benefit fauna, flora and bacteria. It also helps to break up any film on the surface. I wonder if it helps bacteria process organics and ammonia overnight.

Also, I'd forget to raise spray bars every night. Having it on a timer ensures it comes on.


----------



## dean (4 Apr 2016)

I do not use one 
But one of my returns from one of the externals sits about 10mm above the surface 


Regards
Dean


----------



## Dantrasy (5 Apr 2016)

do your fish seem stressed at the end of the photo period? is that why you're asking the question?


----------



## Berlioz (5 Apr 2016)

Nope, never really considered using one. 

I make sure I have some surface agitation and inject a little bit more co2 to compensate. The fish always seem happy.


----------



## lawrencezarb (5 Apr 2016)

I use an internal filter with the outlet just above the water level set to run when the lights and CO2 are off...


----------



## ian_m (5 Apr 2016)

I run an air bubble tube all the way across the back of the tank, coming on at 10:45pm (45 mins after CO2 off) and off at 3am. Mainly as it reduces any surface film build up and appears to create different flow patterns meaning any settled detritus gets lifted up and filtered away.


----------



## Dj-damo (5 Apr 2016)

I don't use an air stone, there is slight water agitation from the top of the tank from one of my filter outlets. 

Never had any issues so never thought about having one 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tubamanandy (5 Apr 2016)

Reason I asked the question is because, yes, my fish were showing symptoms of distress through oxygen starvation.

Turns out my new heater had the tank a little too warm (less oxygen) and the thermometer I was using turned out tyo be not too accurate.

Dropped the temperature down to where it should be and all the stress has suddenly gone.

I'm still very keen to use an airline say 8am-3pm (when my CO2 comes on) as a precaution. I think there should easily be enough oxygen in the water just after lights go off and until next morning.

Seems to be quite a wide variance on the group


----------



## Aqua360 (7 Apr 2016)

tubamanandy said:


> Reason I asked the question is because, yes, my fish were showing symptoms of distress through oxygen starvation.
> 
> Turns out my new heater had the tank a little too warm (less oxygen) and the thermometer I was using turned out tyo be not too accurate.
> 
> ...



To build on my previous post, I get a lime green drop checker, when I run 4bps on my 60 litre tank; in conjunction with my sponge filter powered by an Eheim 100 air pump.

Might give you an idea of what to expect, depending on if you're being conservative with co2. 

My current sodastream bottle has lasted me a month at this rate, though admittedly its on for only 5 hours a day. With a 2kg co2 cylinder or so, I'd expect it to last at least 2-3 months; even with a longer "on" time.


----------



## Easternlethal (15 May 2016)

I use an airstone at the end of the lighting period initially to help degas all my co2, but also found that the bubbles actually help create flow by lifting unwanted sediment up for my filter, which resulted in a cleaner tank. So I would recommend it if you have areas of unwanted organic buildup such as the bottom back corners of tanks.


----------



## Straight Shooter (15 May 2016)

I do, outside of photoperiod. Mainly only to deal with surface film, added benefit is well oxygenated water.

Pumps are noisy so I have it come on when we're not using that room, middle of the night. 

Water clarity can apparently be improved by increased O2 levels. Basic chemistry is increased oxidation of "particulates" = less turbidity. Twinstars do this.......... increased O2 can also mean less algae problems.

When we're talking airstones it's only ever a minor effect on these things. You won't get crystal clear water and no algae with an airstone alone, just some minor added benefits.


----------



## roundasapound (17 May 2016)

Nope never used one.
The powerhead and spray bar do a good enough job of keeping the water oxygenated.


----------

